# Problems changing channel Bush IDLCD26TV27HD Colour TV



## Irybeth (Jun 27, 2010)

This is a fairly new problem over the last few weeks. The TV (Bush IDLCD26TV27HD Colour) is just 2 years old and worked fine until around the time of the digital change over. 
Now when it is switched on all seems fine you can hop from one channel to another no problem. After it warms up you can wait for minutes to see the desired channel and sometimes you are left with nothing at all. Have tried the to retune it and checked leads and batteries but nothing seems to work. It is in a well-ventilated area so not that it is overheating! In fact we have gone through the instruction manual several times, any ideas or advice will be gratefully received?


----------



## bobkerry (Jul 5, 2010)

I think that you must go that market from where you have bought the tv because i think that there is no problem in your cable connection. There must be a problem in your tv.....so you should go to that market and ask the sellers to check and solve the problem......


----------



## Irybeth (Jun 27, 2010)

bobkerry said:


> I think that you must go that market from where you have bought the tv because i think that there is no problem in your cable connection. There must be a problem in your tv.....so you should go to that market and ask the sellers to check and solve the problem......


The TV was purchased new just about 2 years ago and the problem started around the change over from terrestrial to digital. :4-dontkno The problem hasn't got any worse but remains the same. Very slow to change channels and sometimes just goes blank. Still fine when first turned on.:upset:

Thanks for the input though it is appreciated :grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What kind of antenna are you using?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The thing with digital is that it's very black and white, it either works well or not at all. If you can tell us what type of antenna you're using we can help narrow it down. Also check out www.antennaweb.org


----------

